# Rome clinic for STD test



## helpplease

I swear there was another post about this recently, but it seems to have disappeared. I thought I would have an opportunity to deal with this sooner/elsewhere, but since that didn't work out, where can I get a reasonable-priced STD test in Rome?  

Google is almost no help at all, except for one english-speaking clinic that I assume will be priced accordingly.

Thanks!


----------

